# Potatoes And Mealworms



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

I read on a sticky about hedgehog safe foods, and it mentioned that potatoes aren't safe for hedgehogs. 

I then also read that some people give their mealworms only food that's safe for hedgehogs. 

Now I've read on a care site for mealworms that potatoes are a great water source for them. 

But if I take these three sites and combine them, it tells me I can't give them potatoes cause it'll cause problems with my hedgie when my hedgie eats them. 

So my question is if it's true that the potatoes will cause problems with my hedgie if I feed it to my mealworms then feed my mealworms to my hedgie, and if it is unsafe, what other great water source can I use for the mealworms? I use carrots and potatoes currently.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I think its problem digesting the pototaoes, (Not 100% sure) but giving them to the mealworm then to the hog it wont cause problems. You could always use sweet pototaoes, as I know they dont cause any problems at all. I was told that sweet potatoes are fine but other pototatoes not so much.

But to be honest theres so much conflicting things everywhere cause someone else told me that all pototaoes are okay.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Raw potatoes contain the toxin solanine - it's perhaps the main reason why it's discouraged that many animals (humans included) are discouraged from eating them. The cooking process reduces (and often destroys) the level of solanine to a safe amount. It's higher in certain types of potato than others, but is something to keep in mind nonetheless. Raw potatoes also contain anti nutrients, which can inhibit enzyme function (and thus nutrient absorption). The cooking process reduces the level of anti nutrients, making them much safer to eat.< Hence why you can feed your hog cooked potatoes (on occasion, of course) but feeding raw is discouraged.

I think (keyword; _think_) the reason so many people get away with feeding feeder insects that have been fed raw potatoes to hedgehogs has a lot to do with the dose makes the poison. Personally speaking, I don't feed my feeders anything that I wouldn't feed my hog, so I don't recommend raw potatoes. They're not likely going to be inherently bad, but when theres healthier options out there (like carrots, you could also supplement with lettuce for a more watery veg) I choose the healthier.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright, so I'll take the potato out. I'll try lettuce, I also use cucumber on occasion if I don't have potatoes. So I'll put the cucumber in for now, till I have lettuce. 

Tomatoes are probably out too, since I read they're just as toxic to them.

I'll also ask my gran (since she's the one who works with the food) if I can get a sweet potato.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can plain boil the potatoes and use them. Just cant use them raw.

To be honest what I do is I peel the sweet potato boil it for Holly and then put the peeling in with some insects, and then 1/4 the potatoe dished out to some insects, and then cut the rest small and freeze it to store it for Holly with the rest her veg.

I actually found its eaten more when its cooked than when its raw anyway.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Ripe tomatoes contain low levels of solanine - and so do many other fruits (I.e blueberries) we consider safe. The dose makes the poison; in small amounts, and in moderation, tomatoes are safe. Raw potatoes generally contain much higher levels of solanine so are best avoided.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Tomatoes can be pretty acidic too depending on how ripe they are and what type, so most people say to avoid them.
Although once you de seed them, then that actually takes out a fair bit of the acid, which makes them better.
Some people also feel the skin is unsafe and stuff but I think thats very dependent on the person you get the information from.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Apples are more acidic than tomatoes, so the acidity levels of (ripe) tomatoes should be of no concern at all. If anything, it’s the water content that we should be wary of; but again, once fed in moderation (like with cucumber, for example) this is nothing to be worried about - certainly not to the extent where it should be considered dangerous, or toxic.  I don’t see why or how the skin would be unsafe at all?...


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I dont see how the skin is unsafe, its just something someone told me. Some one actually told me that the skin on apples and pears is dangerous for the same reason it is on a tomato. 
But again with apples the acid level depends on the type of apple.
In moderation and small amount both are safe. 
But cranberries are more acidic than citrus fruits yet loads of people say they are okay, yet citrus fruits arent because of how acidic they are, that makes no sense to me to be honest. 

Most fruits contain some level of acid to be honest. But most of them are actualy safe.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok, thank you both! I appreciate it. 

But, if I boil the potatoes, aren't they gonna lose their liquid? Same with the sweet potato?


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend feeding feeder insects cooked potato; not even due to the moisture loss during the cooking process, but because it's just gonna get messy. Instead I would just feed safe raw veggies with a high moisture content if it's a water source you're looking for; like cucumber, lettuce, things like that.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I think what people focus on when being wary of skin is the *possibility* of it getting stuck in their teeth just like it would us, staying in there, and causing detail issues. Kangaroos for instance, (yes I’m fully aware this is not a kangaroo forum) are highly susceptible to a fatal jaw disease caused by tears in their gums... ie we don’t feed skins or seeds to the Roos at work for that possibility. All is up to the caretaker, but I think it’s just easier to cut it away lol
It’s already been covered, but we feed the super worms sweet potato, carrot, and apple scraps; seems like a good balance with less solanine.
With al my hat being said, I think some people OVER analyze certain situations, and if a regular potato ended up in the worm bin I’m not gonna call 911


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright, thank you all! I appreciate it.


----------

